# Is there such a thing as too many mealworms?



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a new hedgie owner, and I have only had Marshmallow for about 2 weeks now. The first week and a half she barely ate anything. Maybe 2 tablespoons of her food. But we could get her to eat freeze dried meal worms. We were offering them to here as a treat after we handle her. Not a ton, maybe one or two a day. We have changed her crate up, moved to fleece liners, added a pipe toy and a CSW, and now she is a lot happier. She is now eating regularly. She still loves her meal worms. So my question is, how many is too many meal worms? We would still like to offer her a few a day as we reward her after we handle her. Is that too many?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Freeze dried mealworms should only be given one at a time every so often. The freeze drying process destroys something in them that enables them to be digested and makes them a compaction risk. I personally will not feed freeze dried. 

Live mealworms don't carry the same risk. The only thing is they are high in fat so a hedgehog leaning towards being over weight should have them limited. Also, work up to the number you give her which allows her tummy to get used to them.


----------

